# Finished "Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm" Parody from HIMYM S09E12 "The Rehearsal Dinner"



## filfat (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, I love How I Met Your Mother! So much that I make people I know in USA record the latest Episodes so I can see them here in Sweden. Anyways so in the latest episode there was a parody of the great song "Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm" but we never heard the full parody which made me create my own finish for the parody. Here is the whole lyrics:


```
Once there was the boy who, loved his suits and said that stuff was Legendary.
He gave lots of highfives.
And he sworn, that he would never get married.
He really thought he meant it.
But being such a vain soul.
 
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
 
Once there was the girl who, loved scotch and lived with more then 5 dogs.
She was with the dumb guy's.
And she sworn that she would never get married.
She really though she meant it.
But being such a vain soul.
 
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
 
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
 
But both the girl and the boy were glad.
For Mosby had it worse then that.
 
Once there was this Ted who, couldn't pick up chicks at MC'Larens.
And when he finally snagged one,
He said "I Love You" Way too early.
Ted really thought he meant it.
But being such a vain soul.
 
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
 
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm.
```
 
Also, remember that "I" Filiph Sandström owns the rights for the new lyrics created, the other part belongs to their respective creator. Thanks


----------



## yusuo (Dec 14, 2013)

How I met your mother started off good but now its really really shit, I only watch it out of.curiosity on how it'll end


----------



## filfat (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't agree, I think its just been better but we all have different opinions XD
Btw what did you think about the lyrics I wrote?


----------

